# Whats wrong with my hen



## punisher338 (May 23, 2013)

She seems to act fine and eats well but has a sneeze or cough and her vents stay dirty and so does her shoulders.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a list of Respiratory illnesses in chickens with symptoms and solutions .
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ps044#


----------

